# Review: Fenix FD41: focusable, 1x 18650, XP-L HI V3, 900 lumens; (beams)hots, compare



## kj75 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fenix latest flashlight-release, the FD41, is the first focusable light of the brand that I had my hands-on. Most of the lights with zoom lenses I earlier met were of poor quality, and had unsightly beamprofiles. To me, and I’m sure that I’m not the only one, Fenix is a high-quality brand. So, are they able to design and make a good zoom-torch? I’ll show you my impressions and thoughts in this review, including a direct comparison to a main competitor. Let’s have a closer look! 


*another interesting torch made by Fenix*


*

the FD41
*


*
powered by a XP-L HI V3 LED; light on flood modus here
*


*
the “ far-range” modus
*


*
also good option for tactical use 
*


*
Fenix FD41, a zoom light
*


*
you’ll have two flashlights in one!
*


*
As usual, we’ll start by looking at the manufacturer specs: 
*
*Features:
*
*· Uses Cree XP-L HI LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours *
*· Powered by one 18650 rechargeable Li-ion battery or two CR123A batteries 
· 360°rotary focusing technology 
· Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness 
· Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery insertion 
· Intelligent overheat protection to avoid high surface temperature 
· Tactical tail switch for momentary and constant on activation 
· Functional side switch for output selection 
· Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum 
· Premium type **Ⅲ** hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish *
*· High efficiency lens with total reflective coating
*
*Dimensions:

*
*· 146mm length *
*· 25.4mm body diameter *
*· 40mm head diameter *
*· 175 grams excluding battery
*
*And the output specs:

*



*Unboxing:
*
The package is not a surprise: it’s the well-known Fenix-box in black and orange main colors, a couple of attractive prints and most features and output specs on it. To me ok, and better than the cramped boxes you see often at other brands; restoring the FD41 is no problem. In the box I found all I needed: Besides the light the manual, leaflet, holster, lanyard and spare parts. Mostly, my Dutch local dealer Knivesandtools adds two CR123A’s for free; this time I got also a 3500 mAh button-top 18650 included, which I really appreciate! So, all what’s necessary is in, the light is ready to use. The pictures below show the package and the contents.

*neat box in Fenix house-style
*


*
main specs printed on it
*


*
I got the new 3500 mAh 18650-cell included
*


*
inside: manual/warranty card/leaflet, FD41, spare O-ring/button, lanyard, holster and 2 CR123A’s
*


*
Impressions:
*
First impression: Slightly longer than expected. This is due to the relative large head of the FD41 that is needed for a zoom-light like this. No doubts here about the origin of the FD41: Easy recognizable as a Fenix torch, same appearance as for example the TK16 and TK22 brothers. As we know, Fenix is a high-quality brand, the FD41 is no exception to that. The light comes in matte black color, is perfectly built and finished, also the anodizing job is done very well. No sharp parts, no chips, excellent job of Fenix here! The grey laser engraving is done well, and thanks the tactical ring is does not roll of the table accidentally. The power button is the same Fenix uses on the recently released RC-brothers: the grey switch is easy to locate, but has a smooth structure. Personally, I would like to see a stiff button. Unfortunately, the FD41 can’t tailstand. Should be a nice option for a light like this, because of its adjustable beam it suited for using as a candle. On the other way, at this way the FD41 can be controlled better when wearing gloves. The focus-ring at the lights’ head has ribbed structure; the light can be controlled using one hand. There’s enough resistance in the ring to avoid accidentally turning. Mostly when you look into the head om a zoom able-light, you’ll detect dust or spots at the reflector. A pleasant surprise here: the FD41 has a clean reflector and a well-centered LED. Well done! Unique is the 360 degree rotatable head, that gives the opportunity to switch endless between throw and flood. A firm “turn” is needed to adjust the ring on the lights head to your favorite beamprofile, but like I told your before, controlling the FD41 by one hand won’t be a problem. It’s not an easy job to add the lanyard; I could only fix it when using a needle. The strap can be added both at the tactical ring as on the lights’ tail. Resume: An excellent built and well finished torch, I’m sure it will last for years. Scroll down to watch a couple of pictures of the FD41!

*Easy recognizable as a member of the Fenix-family
*


*
the FD41
*


*
a mid-sized torch
*


*
nice appearance due to the balanced proportions
*



*easy to carry
*


*
stable head standing; no tail stand possible
*


*
nice anti-rolling design because of the tactical ring
*


*
the focusable head
*


*
fine body structure, but good grip
*


*
excellent built and finished
*


*
the well centered XP-L HI LED
*


*
same LED in flood-modus now
*


*
this cell fits perfectly, the tube is rather small
*


*
a close up to the clicky with the lanyard added-on
*


*
the FD41 in two parts
*


*
excellent machined and well-lubed threads
*


*
a look into the cap
*


*
a close-up to the button, I prefer a stiff one
*


*
grey laser-engraving well done
*


*
a hard job to add the lanyard to the ring, but a nice option
*


*
clear, dust-free reflector
*


*
a look into the tube
*


*
mounting the FD41 on a bike: a good option!
*


*
some outdoor shots…
*


*
nice Fenix flashlight in matte black color
*


*
suited for tactical use
*


*
but widely applicable
*


*
I like the looks of the FD41
*


*
the FD41 has a quality plastic lens
*


*
this light will last for years
*


*
the FD41 is suited for tactical use
*


*
User interface:

*
The FD41 is a medium sized 18650-light, and fits nicely in your hand. The fine-grained texture on the body and the tactical ring will ensure good grip. The clicky is easy to locate, even when I’m wearing gloves in this cold season. Same to the mode button on the lights head, but personally, I would like to see a stiff one, made of rubber. All functions of the FD41 can be adjusted by using one hand, the focus-zoom feature is nice to control using tactical gloves. 

About the interface: The tail-button is needed to turn on and off the light. A half press for momentary-on, a full press to start in last used mode. If on, the side switch guides you through the four normal modes by using short clicks. A long press will bring you into direct Strobe. To enter directly in Strobe from off you can press and hold both buttons at same time. The light will start in Strobe within a second. Using one hand this will take about three seconds, because you need to turn on and press and hold the side button after. To long for me, I would like to see a direct-Strobe function here. The FD41 comes with a bunch of optional accessories, including a rail mount for a weapon, a bike mount and some filters and diffusor tips. This makes this light widely applicable.

The FD41 is a no-nonsense flashlight: Fenix kept the interface user-friendly and simple. It works all without problems, you don’t need to exercise how to control this light. But you wouldn’t find any special features like instant-modes at the FD41.

*Modes:
*
The FD41 has in total four normal modes, in order of: LOW > MED > HIGH > TURBO. The spacing is very good for a four-mode light: Except the step between LOW until MED you’ll have twice the recent output by entering the next level. There’s only one special mode: STROBE. Other special mode like SOS and BEACON are missing, maybe a good option in the future: especially BEACON would be a nice option in combination with the optional cone. Simply release the cap a little to LOCK-OUT the light. So, no specialties here on the FD41, but thought-out and well working modes.

*Size comparison:
*
In my collection, I only have one light that is equal to the FD41, the Sunwayman T25C, that has a convex lens. The output is about the same as the FD41, so I’ll use this light for comparison in my beamshots-section too. 

*18650-cell, Sunwayman T25C and Fenix FD41
*


*
Sunwayman T25C and Fenix FD41
*


*
Sunwayman T25C and Fenix FD41
*


*
the heads: XM-L2 U3 and XP-L HI
*


*
the tails: Sunwayman T25C and Fenix FD41
*


*
Tint:
*
The FD41 has a nice cool white tint. I’m happy to see that the tint of the XP-L HI LEDS gets better now, the first versions of these emitter often had a greenish tinge. Compared to the Sunwayman T25C the FD41 seems little neutral, the T25C’s tint is too cold and bluish to me. Looking at the picture below it wouldn’t surprise you I’ll prefer the FD41 over the T25C here. 



 

*Beamprofile:
*
To be honest, I was skeptical about the beamprofile. Most torches I’ve seen before that had adjustable beams created a lot of rings and artefacts. But Fenix did a great job about the FD41 here: The light emits a clean and smooth beam without defects. Of course, due to the design of the reflector, at short distance you can see a transition; but outdoors this is barely noticeable. The beam can be adjusted from very floody with wide angle up to medium throw. As you can see at the white wall shots below, the hotspot is slightly large for decent throw. So we can conclude the FD41 has very good flood and nice throw. No PWM detected at any mode; Fenix did a very good job here!
*
Beamshots:
*
A lot of pictures in this chapter this time! Let’s start indoors as usual. Projecting the FD41 on a white wall, the distance is about 1,25 meters away. Firstly, the light on spot mode.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/200 sec, 35mm
*















*GIF-picture
*



Again, white wall shots with the FD41 at flood mode now.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/200 sec, 35mm*
















*GIF-picture
*



Let’s see now how the FD41 performs outside. I’ll show you the output modes in the forest: First the on FD41 at spot, than at flood, and after that a shoot-out against the Sunwayman T25C (that has a convex lens).

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm*
















*a GIF-picture:
*



The FD41 on flood mode here:

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm
*















*GIF:
*



Here’s a GIF that show the 360 degree mode. You can switch unlimited between flood and throw, a great feature of the FD41. The light is on highest mode here.

*an animation of the 360 degree mode, FD41 at Turbo:
*



Let’s see now how the FD41 performs against the T25C. Nice to see the big difference between the “magnifying” convex lens of the Sunwayman and the “normal” lens that the FD41 has. 

*the FD41 against the Sunwayman T25C in spot-mode, both at maximum level
*


*
the FD41 against the Sunwayman T25C in flood-mode, both at maximum level
*



The second location is a tree line at about 125 meters away. These pictures show again the differences between the two: The Sunwayman has a real “throwy” beam at spot, but seems to miss output against the FD41. The FD41 is the best flooder of the two, this is the disadvantage of T25C’s convex lens. In my opinion, the only advantage of the T25C to the FD41 is that it is the purebred thrower of the two; but the FD41 has better output and nicer beam. 

*the FD41 against the Sunwayman T25C in spot-mode, both at maximum level
*


*
the FD41 against the Sunwayman T25C in flood-mode, both at maximum level
*


*
Conclusion:
*
At the end of this review I can tell you the FD41 has pleasantly surprised me, in particular the nice smooth beam. Fenix has created a light that has besides good throw also impressive flood. In practice this means that the FD41 can replace some lights in your pocket; in other words: If you carry the FD41 you can handle most situations. Suited for tactical use, camping, mounted on you bike, and so on… About finishing and build-quality I can be short: I can’t remember that a Fenix has disappointed me, it’s excellent. Keep in mind that the FD41 is light without bells and whistles, made to last and easy to operate.

But that are some wishes left: I’m not a fan of the mode button (would prefer a rubber and stiff one), I miss a direct-Strobe, and I would like to see some extra special modes, for example beacon.

The all-in-one FD41 will often be my daily pick!

*Special thanks to Fenixlight and KATO for providing the Fenix FD41!*


----------



## martinaee (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow. It may not be "perfect" on either end compared to a dedicated reflector light, but this is pretty impressive. So there aren't many "rings" and artifacts in the beam in flood? Can you see yourself using both modes all the time and is it the same level of waterproof all through the flood/spot range?

Also, maybe you mentioned this, but is the ring/focusing stiff enough so that you don't get "focus creep" like on a bad DSLR lens? It needs to be easy to change, but not easy to slip out of flood or throw depending on where you want it.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 8, 2016)

martinaee said:


> Wow. It may not be "perfect" on either end compared to a dedicated reflector light, but this is pretty impressive. So there aren't many "rings" and artifacts in the beam in flood? Can you see yourself using both modes all the time and is it the same level of waterproof all through the flood/spot range?
> 
> Also, maybe you mentioned this, but is the ring/focusing stiff enough so that you don't get "focus creep" like on a bad DSLR lens? It needs to be easy to change, but not easy to slip out of flood or throw depending on where you want it.



- Its IP68 rated; will test waterproofness soon
- No artifacts in the beam, you can see some one or two rings and a transition at a white wall, outdoor not or barely visible
- The focus ring is stiff enough, it seems to "lock" itsself.


----------



## colight (Dec 8, 2016)

kj75, thank you for this great review! I am sure Fenix will be as careful, as with all their other products, to not "slip up" on the waterproofing. They usually show some pictures, which seem to have been taken in running or in splashing water at least, of their products on their website. I don't think they will post such pictures if their products did not comply with the IP standards, because that will be a bad reflection on their good quality, and I'm sure those pictures are taken in actual conditions. It will be interesting to see your results, though.


----------



## proceed5 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you KJ75 for your time in reviewing this light. (was waiting for photos). 
From your photos, it seems like the Spot beam on the FD41 no longer has rings or perhaps is 'no-so-visible' than that projected by the FD40. 
I think I might go order one and keep the FD40 in permanent storage. 
Thanks again


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 9, 2016)

Love the review, Well done 

John.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 9, 2016)

When FD40 appeared I told that LED Lenser is RIP in the nearest future. Now it is for sure


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow theyve done a great job there havnt they ! You too kj75 
The sunwayman looks terrible on the other hand ......


----------



## tops2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Good review! Wow, the outdoor spot and flood comparisons are real helpful. I like how even on the spot mode, there seems to be pretty decent spill and not the tunnel vision.


----------



## 430Scuderia (Dec 16, 2016)

Saw another review of this light on the forum and then found yours here. Very nice review with all the beam shots and animation. Will definitely put this on my list of future acquisitions. Thank you.


----------



## proceed5 (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you KJ75, Thanks again for your review and time to shoot and develop those photos. 

I picked up my FD41 2 nights ago and I am impressed with its zoom-able flood or spot beams. Off course we cannot compare the Spot of the FD41 with a Spot beam from the likes of a TK32.

The Spot beam projected by the FD41 is much improved from the FD40, the center spot intensity is nice and sharp and at same time produces useable spill 
(Fenix - - please stop being so conservative, please pump up the Turbo lumens to 1000).
The Flood beam is similar with the FD40, just less bright. 

Cheers


----------



## MonkY (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice review! Can you please tell if the Fenix FD41 tactical ring can be removed? Thanks!


----------



## kj75 (Dec 19, 2016)

MonkY said:


> Nice review! Can you please tell if the Fenix FD41 tactical ring can be removed? Thanks!



Yes, it can be removed!


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 19, 2016)

I love this light. I have vinhs modded version with a current boost and 4000k xpl hi. PERFECTION


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 22, 2016)

This looks like it would be a great light to use in the woods and on a trail


----------



## Prototype3a (Dec 22, 2016)

Looks very similar to the FD-40 except the FD-40 doesn't have a tail cap switch and runs on 26650 or 18650 though I much prefer the larger cell. 

I'd love to see Fenix make a tail stand capable 26650 version of the FD-41.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought a TK22 a few years ago because of the floody beam. IIRC its 900 Lumens on max. Can anybody show a comparison of the beam width vs the TK40 & TK41? If they are as wide or wider I might "upgrade" the functionality. Wonder if the diameter of the heads are the same.

The only thing about the above models is that the head being much wider than the body makes it less comfortable to carry clipped to the inside pocket of my winter jacket. The Mag-Tac is perfect for tactical carry in that location. Its diameter is easy to handle.


----------



## Grijon (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for the great review, kj75!


----------



## GaryM (Jan 30, 2017)

I recently received the FD41 and its a great light. I'm mostly using it for dog walking. The flood on low or next step up is perfect for avoiding "land mines" while walking in the grass. The throw is impressive as well. The twist ring is almost too stiff right now, but it may loosen up a little with use.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 31, 2017)

> is perfect for avoiding "land mines" while walking in the grass.


 



> The twist ring is almost too stiff right now, but it may loosen up a little with use.



The ring will lock itself, a nice option of Fenix to keep the beam in the chosen profile. I don't think it may loosen that up after some use..


----------



## wweiss (Feb 13, 2017)

Great review - really shows the physics of the two lights....


----------



## subiya (Feb 16, 2017)

thanks for taking the time to do and share a good review


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 17, 2017)

kj75 thanks for another great review! Your photos are some of the best among the reviewers! I have had the FD41 since it came out. Love the IP68 rating. Hate how stiff the head collar is to change focus. Fenix knocked the focused throw and flood settings out of the park. One minus in my opinion is that there is no good in between throw and flood setting it is just good when fully focused throw or flood. Mine is permanently set to full flood very useful....


----------



## Jshel2000 (May 9, 2017)

How does this compare with the Jaxman Z1? I'm looking at getting either the fenix fd41 or the jaxman. If I get the FD41, I may machine a different tube so that I can put two or three cells in parallel for more battery life, maybe the same thing if I go with the jaxman.


----------



## techwg (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks. I wish I could see the pictures. I think this is likely going to be my next light.


----------



## jjrkw (Dec 2, 2018)

Great information. Am considering as a bike light for use on paved roads in a primarily residential area, two and 4 lane concrete roads. Only ride in very early, dark AM, some street lights, dry conditions. Also considering the FD30 but leaning towards the FD41. Was about to buy a UC35 V2.0 until i came upon this light. I think the broader beam would be more helpful than the long beam of the UC35. I have been using a Fenix E21 for several years and it has been very good but looking for an improvement in lighting and like the Li-Ion. Any suggestion with rational for suggestion?


----------

